# SPS Steuerung analog ? (Terrarium Steuerung)



## KlauZ (14 März 2009)

Hallo,

Ich bin auf der suche einer SPS mit 16 Analogen eingängen und auch 16 Ausgängen

oder eben 8Aus/EIN und dann 2x 

Nur weis ich nich was ich da nehmen soll


Ich will mit dem ganzen meine Terrarien heizung Steuern

Tempfühler + Heizung  die halt am tag 30° nachts 20° macht

vllt kann mir da einer helfen in sachen was ich kaufen soll

Gruss und dank vorweg


----------



## thomass5 (14 März 2009)

Es gibt auch Analogmultiplexer, damit kannst Du teure Analoge Eingänge sparen. Die Terarien sollten träge genug sein um diesen Weg zu beschreiten.
Analoge Ausgänge sollten auch nicht unbedingt nötig sein. Was hast Du für Heizelemente?
Thomas


----------



## KlauZ (14 März 2009)

Heizkabel 

Mein Kumpel würde mir das ganze progen, geht in erster linie mal darum was für eine hardware ich nehmen soll, im ebay gibts genug nur ich weis nich was

ich hoffe ja das 500-800€ reichen für die hardware


----------



## MSB (14 März 2009)

Gegenfrage:
Was hast du denn für eine Hardware, also Heizung Temperaturfühler etc.

Im Prinzip erscheinen mir 16AE / 16AA und gar keine Digtialein/aus für seehr unwahrscheinlich.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## KlauZ (14 März 2009)

Heizung sind ganz normale heizkabel 220v (50watt)

Fühler habe ich noch keine gekauft, mein kumpel meinte ich brauch auf alle fälle für die fühler analoge eingänge, dann kann er fühler besorgen a 1-2€

Ich wollte ja deshalb von euch hier wissen was ich alles brauch zum aufbau einer solchen anlage.

Das ich einkaufen gehen kann


----------



## Sarek (14 März 2009)

Ich kenn mich mit Terrarien zwar überhaupt nicht aus.

Aber:
Mußt Du wirklich 8 verschiedene Temperaturen messen?

Es wird doch sicherlich nur die Lufttemperatur gemessen oder?

Du schreibst, du hast 230V Heizkabel.
Könnte man die nicht mit normalen Solid State Relais digital ansteuern?


----------



## KlauZ (15 März 2009)

klar ich brauch sogar 16

da ich 16 Terrarien in dem raum habe

Gruss


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (15 März 2009)

Aber wofür sollen die Analogausgänge sein?


----------



## KlauZ (15 März 2009)

ausgänge können auch digi sein, hätte ich vllt anders beschreiben sollen


----------



## eYe (18 März 2009)

Hm so grob würde ich nun denken du brauchst 16 Analogeingänge, wenn du wirklich jedes Terrarium einzeln messen mußt. Dann am besten PT100, da bekommste die Sensoren nachgeschmissen und jede SPS kann die verarbieten.
Auf der Ausgangsseite sollte doch nun ein einfacher Zweipunktregler ausreichen, oder? Also einfach nur Ein/Aus, mit ingesammt 16 Ausgängen.


----------



## KlauZ (18 März 2009)

Ja ein/aus reicht für die kabel

und genau die PT100 meinte der auch kosten keine 2€ das Stück

aber bitte helft mir mal in sachen SPS was ich nun kaufen muss, dachte anfangs erst an eine siemens logo aber die geht ja nur bis max 8 anaolog ausgänge und die module gehen im ebay für schweine geld raus

bitte helft mir


----------



## eYe (18 März 2009)

KlauZ schrieb:


> dachte anfangs erst an eine siemens logo aber die geht ja nur bis max 8 anaolog ausgänge



Du brauchst keine AnalogAUSGÄNGE, nur 16x PT100 Messung als Eingang.
Als Ausgang eine einfache Ausgangskarte und dann Koppelrelais.

Als Steuerungen kommen zig Typen in Frage, kannst du wirklich frei wählen? Dein Kollege der die Programmieren soll/wird/darf muss schließlich auch über die entsprechende Software verfügen und muss auch damit umgehen können...

Frag am besten einmal nach was für ihn in Frage kommt und dann kann man eventuell mal Preise der einzelnen Optionen vergleichen. Wobei du ja offensichtlich wohl eher aus 2ter Hand bei Ebay kaufen willst?


----------



## KlauZ (19 März 2009)

meinte eingänge sorry, ja ich frag ihn am we nochmals
sagen wir so ich würde auch neu kaufen will halt nich hunderte von euros ausgeben

aber ich versteh das nun nich wie du meinst mit den 16x PT100 ich brauch doch aber dann denoch 16 Analoge eingänge oder nicht ?

Meinst du mit einer Siemens logo wäre es möglich was ich vorhabe ?


----------



## eYe (19 März 2009)

KlauZ schrieb:


> aber ich versteh das nun nich wie du meinst mit den 16x PT100 ich brauch doch aber dann denoch 16 Analoge eingänge oder nicht ?



Die PT100 sind nur die Sensoren (Widerstände mit einer genormten Kennlinie) und diese mußt du dann an die Analogeingänge anschließen. Sprich wenn du die Temperatur jedes einzelnen deiner 16 Terrarien messen und steuern willst, brauchst du 16x PT100 Sensor, 16X PT100 Analogeingang und dann noch 16x digital Ausgang zum Ein- und Ausschalten deiner Heizung.




> Meinst du mit einer Siemens logo wäre es möglich was ich vorhabe ?


Jagrundsätzlich ist das mit einer Logo möglich, für PT100 Messung gibt es Beispielsweise das AM2 PT100 Modul für die Messung von 2x PT100.
Allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher viele Erweiterungsmodule die Logo verwalten kann, aber ich denke mit den 8 Stück die du brauchen würdest wird es eng...

Hinzukommt das so ein Modul z.B. bei Conrad ~110€ kostet, damit wärst du mit Steuerung und Ausgängen wohl weit über 1000€


----------



## ge-nka (20 März 2009)

Ok ich nenne mal die Hardware aus dem Kleinsteuerungenbereich.(es ist nicht mehr auszuhalten
die Diskussion zu lesen)

Crouzet Millenium3 (kann man LOGO ,Easy usw.hinstellen 
nur die entsprechende Module aussuchen)

8x XA04 24VDC      (Millenium3 2xPt100 Eingänge)
8x XD10S 24VDC    (Millenium3 CPU 6Ein. 4Aus.)
16x PT100
16x Relais zum Steuern der Heizung
16x Heizung

-weiß nicht was soll passieren wenn Umgebungstemperatur
höher wird als soll? z.B Lüfter anstellen zum Absaugen ,oder Klima gerät soll die kalte Lüft reinpusten.
dann kommen noch 16x Relais und Lüfter dazu.

Der Bereich der Temperatur wäre auch interessant und wie genau soll das ganze sein +-1c°,+-3c°?


----------



## ge-nka (20 März 2009)

und noch zu den Preisen,
jeder pt100 Eingang kostet im schnitt
bei Kleinsteuerung 50-120eur.
bei richtiger SPS von 100-250eur.
(Preise mit CPU)


----------



## KlauZ (20 März 2009)

ge.nka vielen dank

also Kühlbetrieb brauche ich nicht, ich brauche halt am tag 7-20Uhr 30°

nachts 20° und wenn da eine differenz von 1-2° machen da nichts

wenn umgebungstemp höher ist soll er halt einfach nich heizen

Gruss


Edit:

Ist ja nich ganz so wild ich brauch das nun erstmal für die 6 Neuen Terras, kann das dann ja so erweitern wie kohle da ist, an den anderen terras sind thermostate wo es halt im zooladen so gibt a 50€


----------



## ge-nka (20 März 2009)

also mal ehrlich,
hast du schon mal durchgezählt was das kosten wird?

8x XA04  a 150eur  zusammen 1200eur
8x XD10S a 110eur  zusammen 880eur
16x PT100 a 10eur  zusammen 160eur

zusammen 2400 eur nur Steuerungsteil.

ist das nicht besser so ein Raumthermostat zu nehmen
der kann dir das Relais direkt schalten und Temperaturfühler ist auch schon integriert plus Zeitprogramme.
als Beispiel.
http://www.elv.de/Wandthermostat-HP-510/x.aspx/cid_74/detail_10/detail2_19166

16x25eur zusammen 400eur


----------



## TommyG (21 März 2009)

Guck mal:

http://www.conrad.de/goto.php?artikel=195715

und im Elektronik Kompendium findest du noch einiges über die Auswertung des Schaltausgangs. 

Jedes Terrarium bekommt eins, mit dem Ausgang steuerst du die 30°, entwder mit einem Relais und einem 'Schummelwiderstand', der dem Modul 10° mehr oder weniger vorgaukelt, hast du dann, in Verbindung mit einem Relais und einem 5€ Timer die passende Funktion.

Alternativ könntest du auch mehrere Kleinsteuerungen oder eine mit Erweiterung einsetzen, welche diese  Module abfragen und mit den internen Zeitfunktionen vekoppeln. Dann könntest Du für jedes Terrarium die Min- Max Funktion ausnutzen.

Für die Heizungen würde ich versuchen, Solid State Relais oder Triacs zu verwenden, die klappern net so, und halten auch länger.

Ich hoffe, dass hilft,

Greetz, Tom


----------



## hausenm (25 März 2009)

Soll's billig sein- und Zeit spielt keine Rolle und das ganze muß nicht Industrietauglich sein kommt eigentlich nur ein Mikrocontrollr in Frage (gibt es für unter 10€). dann noch Sensoren (KTY und Konsorten) etwas C und noch einige Relais und schon läuft die Sache. Da Controller mit 5 V betrieben weden und auch die Sensoren diese Spannung vertragen reicht ein einfaches Kunststoffgehäuse (PP oder PE). 
Die Kosten sind im Vergleich zum Industriestandart (Kleinsteuerungen) sehr gering ( SPS (z.B. S7 200 mit Modulen wie oben beschrieben über 1200€ Selbstbau ca. 50-60€)
Viel Spass beim Löten.


----------

